# Creature Name Needed



## Barsook (Mar 12, 2012)

Basicly this creature is described as, a weird furry creature that looked like big cat but it had a scaly underbelly, dragon-like snout, a paws like a dragon.

I want to use this creature like a mount in my world called Torzukarr.  That means that it is about ten-feet tall, eight feet long, and four feet wide.  The only thing that I'm missing is name and I can't think of one for this creature.  :help:


----------



## gerald.parson (Mar 12, 2012)

what are the general names of other things in your world? Do they follow a straight English approach? Are they latin or greek influenced?


----------



## Barsook (Mar 12, 2012)

It's straight English approach but sometimes I just use a random name generator for some of the creature names.  But if I have to I would use other languages to create a name.


----------



## gerald.parson (Mar 12, 2012)

might not be a bad idea, if they sound right and flow. some languages have such a unique phonetic word to describe such a simple thing. so take components of these creature and see how they translate, like the word cat, see what it means in other languages and it might work.


----------



## Barsook (Mar 12, 2012)

Tried it with Russian (my native) and English (my second) and got this: Dragcot ("o" being long o).  I might need to keep on playing around to get a better one with out using Drag- in the name.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like a Manticore to me.

Does it look anything like these? manticore - Google Search


----------



## Barsook (Mar 12, 2012)

Not even close.  A completely different creature.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2012)

Nevermind... I did try. Perhaps look at Mythical and Fantasy Creatures for inspiration.


----------



## Barsook (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for that link.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2012)

You're welcome. Have fun.


----------



## Barsook (Mar 12, 2012)

Bad news, none of them is mine.  It means I did create a new one.


----------



## Sir Tristram (Mar 12, 2012)

What about Svorrel?
Or
Krynth
Aelorth
Rixars
Yversa
Just combine random letters into an easy-to-say pattern.


----------



## Barsook (Mar 12, 2012)

This just occurred to me.  Wouldn't the name be some name that the race in this case, the elves, be something that they have created for that creature because they discovered it first?  Would be in their language?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 12, 2012)

Katze is German for cat, and I think that's a sort of neat base word  for a creature (because it sounds really similar).  If you like it,  here's a link to a English-German dictionary.  Maybe you can find some  other words to combine with it to make a creature name.   Free English to German Dictionary - German Dictionary

May I use your thread to ask a related question?  I have a cat-beast in one of my books, and it has some weird traits.  It is like a black panther, but bigger, with a sort of greenish tint, like a duck... it is from the spirit realm, and only half-manifests in this world, so cannot easily be killed by magic.  It has smoky tentacles which are only in the spirit world, but can be harmed by magic (they are used to suck the magic energy out of someone they can grab on to).  

Does that sound too stupid?  It's only in one scene where the spirit world is sort of opened and allows one horrible thing to come through, but I opened the picture for the manticore and I sort of love that better..... any thoughts?  BTW my cat-thing doesn't have a name because it is sort of one-of-a-kind.


----------



## Queshire (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, if it's going to be a mount, then they're gonna be common, and probrably have a common name. How about going the lazy route and call it a dragcat or snakecat? As for your question Ani, I suggest calling them Coeurl, that's the name of a recuring cat-like monster in the Final Fantasy series of games which was in turn based off aliens called Coeurl in a short story, so at this point it's pretty much a public domain monster that anybody can use.  Also the displacer  beasts from D & D are based off the same aliens, but Coeurl's a prettier name. That's what I imediatedly thought of reading your description. Link here: Coeurl - The Final Fantasy Wiki has more Final Fantasy information than Cid could research


----------



## Barsook (Mar 13, 2012)

@Queshire: Why the lazy way?  Is like the whole "if it looks like a rabbit call it a rabbit" thing?


----------



## arbiter117 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Vaskyr? The Drogun? I'm just making these up as I go. The Karr? haha That one comes straight from the world.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought about the combining thing. I came up with cat as feline, dragon has two parts to it, so maybe use the first syllable from feline, second from dragon and you have a Feligon, or Eligon, or Ligon (makes me think of a lion). Or reverse it, Draline, Dralin, even Gonlin, Gonfel etc. Personally, my fave of those is the Ligon.


----------



## Barsook (Mar 13, 2012)

Why didn't I think of that.  I mean this creature is a (fertile) hybrid in it's beginning (many moons ago in Torzukarr) so it has to be a combo of those two creatures that have created the hybrid.  Sorry for the real world biology there, but can be used in a fanatical world, right?


----------



## Barsook (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I have settled on Dragot for the mount.  Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 17, 2012)

Just a weird fact..... Ligers and Tigons are the crossbreeds between tigers and lions, and this link has some cool info about them.... I just thought about that when Butterfly suggested Ligon.... anyways ligers and tigons here are some freakish photos, Ligers are huge, like 12 feet long and weighing over 1000 pounds, when Lions and Tigers weigh upwards of 600 pounds.  How amazing.  I just thought it applicable to this thread.


----------



## kadenaz (Mar 17, 2012)

My vote goes to Svorrel, definitely


----------

